# I need to save these



## beensoup (Jun 2, 2009)

How do I save these plants
600wt lights
Cocoa / perlite mix and
Floating roots watertable.
GH flouro 
RO Filter
69 t0 78 degrees
Ph 5.8 to 6.4
Plants get thriving and kikn butt. About a month into bud when everything looks awesome they begin to mimic Mg deficiency. The brand of nutes dont seem to matter. The more nutes I have the longer it takes to develop the problem, but now my nutes are at the peak i can give em while the problem grows. The leafs that see any light start to get little spots til the outer vainal areas bleach and the leafs die. I'm looking from the underneath now and the spots are like transparent. I can see the light thru the spots. Soon i'll be able to see thru them. What it is is the whole plant seems to just want to frign die with deficiencies almost suddenly. I have been having this happen too many times now and I seriously need help. I thought I had it figured out when I dosed heavy with cal mag and they thrived. Til now. AGAIN! I'm now folier feeding with epsom salt. Another forum friendly person mentioned airborne toxins. Theyre symptoms were like mine. I did find some toxic vapors nearby and removed it a day ago. I kinda hope that was it. Im tired of staying up late trying to salvage this once easily grown weed. I have one plant in the last few months that doesnt seem to notice. It was an experimental the was in 3 gallons of soil then put in a 5 gallon with cocoa and perlite. I treat it like a hydro plant. And feed it floronova full strength. It looks slightly over watered like expected.
But how do i save the others? your time spent will be really appreciated and Karma will pay you off some day.


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 2, 2009)

keep up the learning buddy ! you may have saved benny a lot of money ! LMAO !


----------



## beensoup (Jun 2, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> keep up the learning buddy ! you may have saved benny a lot of money ! LMAO !


LYAO doesn't help me


----------



## smokingjoe (Jun 2, 2009)

How are they fed?

What strain is it?

cut back on the ferts and flush flush flush, allow to dry out and water with Mg disolved in water.

Then start back on a 1/2 strength nute mix.


----------



## beensoup (Jun 2, 2009)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> How are they fed?
> 
> What strain is it?
> 
> ...



Mango and some awsome no name. I drip  the cocoa /perlite 1350ppm 5.7 ph enough to run off a bit . Other then that I have a floating roots table. 700 ppm 5.8 ph.Last time i flushed they got worse. I'll try to flush one first and see what happens. i usually flush every 10 days though. Loading up thte cal mag was getting me by but it seems like they are getting more Mg than they should but not using it?  I like the idea of adding Mg after a flush n dry. i think I'll try it. i actually added just cal mag at 500ppm to them tonite. Kind of a cal mag flush. 
Thanks


----------



## beensoup (Jun 2, 2009)

I read just now that 
"Magnesium aids in the utilization of nutrients, neutralizes acids and toxic compounds produced by the plant" 
Could my Mg be being used up to deal with the possible toxins i had near the air supply?


----------



## beensoup (Jun 2, 2009)

THe plant is actually deteriorating fast


----------



## beensoup (Jun 3, 2009)

Mango finishing 3 weeks early. it happens fast. Im assuming airborne toxins. i have no other explanation.


----------



## beensoup (Jun 3, 2009)

Plants Are Toast!


----------



## beensoup (Jun 3, 2009)

One table died the other dying. ***


----------



## Newbud (Jun 3, 2009)

Very sorry fella but i no clue what's the problem, hope you can work it out in future


----------



## boney2k (Jun 4, 2009)

Beensoup, 

I'm in exactly the same position. It came on during the dark period and just spread like wildfire through the biggest leaves first. Sometimes it looked like MG deficiency and on other leaves it spotted first instead of starting at the tip.

I saw in one of UKGirls journals that something similar started and epson salts sorted it as far as i could read. They didn't work for me. The only thing I can think of as I flushed aswell is that it could be a root problem? Haven't the foggiest otherwise!#

It happe3ned on one plant that has about 2 weeks to go :/ the other has started to now a week later but that one isn't half way through flower yet :/

I hope I can get something out of the them


----------



## beensoup (Jun 4, 2009)

Hmmm, Let's fix this ****. My good buddy recommended hydrozeme to me last night. I'm going to the store today to get me some. He said his guru buddy swears by it and it treats roots.
I'm on like 6 posts right now but am consolidating to:hipforums. 
 you posting here i want to keep in touch with you and finger this problem out. Has you nutrients been stable? What are they and your medium, and all the specs of your grow.
Good luck to us.

w w w.hipforums.com/newforums/showthread.php?t=365794&f=224


----------



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 4, 2009)

u can post urls here, just change the "http" to "hxxp" w/o the "". man i read something not too long ago showing your symptoms, specifically i remember the transparency of holes in leaves, kind of like your describing. its not a hole, but almost a clear film correct?


----------



## beensoup (Jun 5, 2009)

Really? ya real thin before they turn brown. Light leaks in the leaves. I found one guy asking but he never got a good reply. I'd do anything to find what I got. Almost anything.


----------



## dowjones618 (Jun 5, 2009)

Omg!


----------



## purplephazes (Jun 5, 2009)

dowjones618 said:
			
		

> Omg!


Thats what we are all thinking about your posting !


----------



## Newbud (Jun 5, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Thats what we are all thinking about your posting !


 
:laugh:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 5, 2009)

What is a "floating roots watertable"?  Are your roots exposed to the light all the time?  A pH of 6.4 is too high for hydro.


----------



## beensoup (Jun 5, 2009)

It seems to come to me in waves. I'm hoping it was a toxic air problem as I had evaporating lacquers and varnishis not far from my air intake and in hte same building I had a slow poly urathane leak. THis may not help you. It's still a mystery. When the plants were small they had an onset of it twice and cal mag and or epsom was used and they got right back on track. Now they are much bigger and it seems I can't get them enough nutes or mg in the same mix, I refuse to burn them though. I'm folier feeding epsom salt now. I want them to have the normal regiment in the water and figure I'll give em epsom externally since it's a mobile nutrient.
Good luck and please don't forget me when you figure it out. Same goes with me.


----------



## CoolAsAFan (Jun 5, 2009)

most reads ive found are pointing to bugs. have you noticed any? do you have a microscope to check thoroughly?


----------



## beensoup (Jun 5, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> What is a "floating roots watertable"?  Are your roots exposed to the light all the time?  A pH of 6.4 is too high for hydro.


Not sure what to call it. 2'x6'x10" covered top has holes for baskets. Root sit in water 24/7, Why it works is due to mass air being pumped up undreneath each plant.Works frgn great but sensitive. Ph fluxuates(drops) and you gotta watch it. Makes everything BIG. Stocks could be sold to a lumber mill. Buds are like fists. H2o2 required regularly. nutrients at half the normal. light needs to be blocked from the water as best as possible. I switched to cocoa because it's safer and almost as good.


----------



## beensoup (Jun 5, 2009)

CoolAsAFan said:
			
		

> most reads ive found are pointing to bugs. have you noticed any? do you have a microscope to check thoroughly?


Negative visible bugs, it's light related. They can't take light. I'm starting to utilize more mobile nutrients like mg and even N even though I'm well into bud.


----------



## beensoup (Jun 11, 2009)

boney2k said:
			
		

> Beensoup,
> 
> I'm in exactly the same position. It came on during the dark period and just spread like wildfire through the biggest leaves first. Sometimes it looked like MG deficiency and on other leaves it spotted first instead of starting at the tip.
> 
> ...


I have no answer but toxins as a possibility. Paint thinner or stains and lacquer. I'll know more next run. I did get them to last longer with aggressive nutrients. not too much though. i had symptoms that resembles mg deficiency, exactly. extra mg fixed them until they got big. Dead way too early. Last crop would have been drying by now. This one is dying slower. , Over a week with clean air. You don't want to see a pic.


----------



## beensoup (Aug 9, 2009)

Follow up.
Air Toxicity is real. My crops are back to normal after a year of stress and torture. Do not let your plants breath toxins. If it doesn't kill them it will compromise the quality. Air toxicity resembles Mg deficiency. Mg is used by the plant to help get rid of toxins. If you have Mg deficiency signs and you believe you could have had your plants exposed to air toxins(in my case it was painting supplies) you can try to increase the dose of Mg. It will help but it may be two late. It took my plants over two weeks to show improvement but it was too late. I had a 30% harvest.
Thanks to all who helped me with this even though no one guessed it, and I hope this will help someone in kind. Feels good to be back.


----------

